# Casa Fear Inspired Ground Breaker using Motor



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, unfortunately I have not taken the time to get into pneumatics yet but I wanted to do something that looked similar to the all-familiar Casa Fear pneumatic ground breaker. Unfortunately I could not find a way to make it as startling as the animatronic version but this is what I came up with. I am playing around with the idea of spring loading it somehow in the future to get a more sudden jump. Any suggestions? There are speakers inside that will be playing a zombie soundtrack to cover the sound of the motor.










Here is a video of it working:





And here is a video of the inner workings:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks as if he's dancing to a boogie beat, which makes him a cool dude


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great well done


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Really cool. Also great seeing its inner workings.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like the mask and the movement is kind of amazing, considering you didn't use pneumatics, and achieved that with only a motor. Nice rendition of your own Casa SuperCreep groundbreaker. Love it Alex!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I would love to get into pneumatics eventually - just gotta break down and buy all the supplies sometime.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Me like...


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

He's cool. Good job. He's like a pop-a-lock dancer. If you want to give him a pause in his motion just add a two armed crank mechanism to the motor


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He's one hot creepy dude


----------

